# MISSING DOG bedlington - pups are missing mum HELP PLEASE



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Copied from my forum please help




joanna said:


> Hi guys, I need as many people as possible to know Belle my bedlington terrier bitch went missing on sunday afternoon. We have her 5 week old pups here and are missing her very much.
> 
> We've gone through the correct proceedure, contacting vets/ rescues / council/ police / registered on doglost / door to door / posters up. It seems all we can do now is wait for calls
> 
> ...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Poor girl! 

I read the title and thought the dog was missing in Bedlington, which is only about 5 mile from me, so i would know what to look out for when I'm walking my own dog, but obviously that isn't the case.

However, fingers crossed that the owners get her back.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

sk11 isn't that far from me, i'm sk22. i'll spread the word around here.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

teshu said:


> sk11 isn't that far from me, i'm sk22. i'll spread the word around here.


Thank you :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I have heard some horrific rumours about what this dog is used for.

And there is no way on earth I would be helping this dog to get back to a home that inflicts such cruelty on other animals :bash:


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> I have heard some horrific rumours about what this dog is used for.
> 
> And there is no way on earth I would be helping this dog to get back to a home that inflicts such cruelty on other animals :bash:


you cant post that on a public forum without being more specific are you on about the breed or that particular bitch?


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks sarah for posting this. This is my dog.

She is NOT USED FOR ANYTHING SHE IS A MUCH LOVED PET that is missed very much.

I dont know who the hell you are or what rumours you've heard or how you even know me, anything about me and my pet dogs.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Ah right, she isnt used for hunting certain animals then?


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

She's been known chase and catch a rabbit or two, as I imagine anyone that owns a terrier breed has experienced. 

This post is to make awareness of Belles disappearence, if your after starting an anti campaign make your own thread.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Ah right, she isnt used for hunting certain animals then?


jeez you need to get a grip you come on here sounding offlike you know the op and shes stressed out over a missing dog with 5 week old pups to care for.

joanna1 i really do hope you find your missing beddie is there any distinguishing features, scars, odd coloured hairs is she chipped.

also maybe try contacting pounds and rescues further afield as someone may have put her in a car then bottled it and dumped her further than you think.

also try dogpages 
lurcher link? 
as pure beddies are not that common but people with running dogs keep terriers too.
traveller liason officers 
and dog/greyhound couriers as there are dogs travelling between wales/liverpool and ireland.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

marthaMoo said:


> I have heard some horrific rumours about what this dog is used for.
> 
> And there is no way on earth I would be helping this dog to get back to a home that inflicts such cruelty on other animals :bash:


WHAT THE HELL

Who the hell are you to say that!!! do you know jo personally? 
I know 100% this is a much loved family pet and has only had one litter and Jo slept on a camp bed for a week with the dog in case she gave birth. 

I am angry you would say such hurtfull and nasty things.
This is a much loved FAMILY pet!! not used for hunting at all

Wash your horrible mouth out


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thankyou Sarah and 2manydogs I will contact rescues futher afield. She is on doglost.

She is chipped, has no scars - very surprising for a fierce hunting dog hey!!

Sarah some people sadly can't help but be cruel and hurtful and really need to get a life.

There is a cash reward for her safe return.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> I have heard some horrific rumours about what this dog is used for.
> 
> And there is no way on earth I would be helping this dog to get back to a home that inflicts such cruelty on other animals :bash:


what a horrid thing to say, there are pups waiting for mum to come home, my lurcher has caught the odd bunny does that mean i wouldnt deserve her back if she got lost ...
GOOD LUCK in finding her, she is a lovely looking dog


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*bedlington*

Any travellers camps in the area?Not wanting to tar all with the same brush but she would be attractive to some and unlikely to be handed in.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi All

Lets ignore the not so good post and concentrate at the point in hand! 

I'm too far away too help this poor Dog owner and the pups, but I certainly do hope that pooch gets home all safe and sound and IMPORTANTLY she can get back to being a Mummy to her pups :flrt: 

Sending lots of kind thoughts to you :grouphug:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> I have heard some horrific rumours about what this dog is used for.
> 
> And there is no way on earth I would be helping this dog to get back to a home that inflicts such cruelty on other animals :bash:


 All I can say is that it's a bloody good job judges and juries don't convict people on mere rumours otherwise jails would be fuller than they are now and nobody would be safe. Don't listen to gossip and don't believe rumours, judge for your own eye and try to be fair.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope you find her soon! Must be horrible for you and her puppies!

Good luck with your searching and I hope she comes home safe and sound soon


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> I have heard some horrific rumours about what this dog is used for.
> 
> And there is no way on earth I would be helping this dog to get back to a home that inflicts such cruelty on other animals :bash:


What do you mean by rumours.Do you mean "THIS DOG ?" or "THIS DOG BREED ?".Yes this breed has a shady past being use for ratting,Badger baiting,Fox bolting,Even dog fighting.But they are breed these days for pets and showing.There maybe people that use them for there old school use but not meny i'd think.There prime use today is a pet and for showing.So not every one that owns a Bedlington is inflicting pain on other animals.So how can you assume that this dog is use for blood sports just coz of the breed it is.YOU have staffies are you a DOG FIGHTER.I own a staffie does that make me a dog fighter ?.Are people that have border collies.All sheep owners ?. 

To the owner of the dog in question.Are there likely to be Badger sets and Fox dens where you took her for a walk.She may have gone down the set/den for a nose about.And and got distracted and come out a while later.God know what would happen but she may have had a running with who was in ?.How long did you stay around the lost area.I'd imagion it was a fair while.

*Really hope you find her soon.*


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I shall speak up then as this dog has been used for badger baiting and fox hunting and I hope the poor dog end up a nicer place and that the owners get reported and procecuted.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> Well I shall speak up then as this dog has been used for badger baiting and fox hunting and I hope the poor dog end up a nicer place and that the owners get reported and procecuted.


where the hell does it say that the dog has been used for that ??????????


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shadowz said:


> Well I shall speak up then as this dog has been used for badger baiting and fox hunting and I hope the poor dog end up a nicer place and that the owners get reported and procecuted.



Is this FACT? How is this known?

Then again, it's a little hypocritical to spout about inflicting pain on other animals being cruel when one owns Hawks and Sakers? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Shadowz said:


> Well I shall speak up then as this dog has been used for badger baiting and fox hunting and I hope the poor dog end up a nicer place and that the owners get reported and procecuted.


Iz you smoking the crack ? 

:crazy:

Full moon :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:.......


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Shadowz said:


> Well I shall speak up then as this dog has been used for badger baiting and fox hunting and I hope the poor dog end up a nicer place and that the owners get reported and procecuted.


Hi

I'm sorry but I did not read the above in the original post...just a poor dog owner that is looking for help in gaining her Dog back and also wanting her back as her Pups are need her.

Please can you quantify your opinion with fact? Before you take this post as an attack...it is not as I don't do that. :2thumb: it's not worth it.

Jingle Bells


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shadowz said:


> Well I shall speak up then as this dog has been used for badger baiting and fox hunting and I hope the poor dog end up a nicer place and that the owners get reported and procecuted.


 There is no way this dog was used for badger baiting. She has no scars at all. As for fox hunting? Does this bedlington run with a pack of foxhounds then?
Are you simply spreading more rumours? Because if you know for a fact what you allege then why haven't you reported the owner to the police wildlife protection department and the RSPCA?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> There is no way this dog was used for badger baiting. She has no scars at all. As for fox hunting? Does this bedlington run with a pack of foxhounds then?
> Are you simply spreading more rumours? Because if you know for a fact what you allege then why haven't you reported the owner to the police wildlife protection department and the RSPCA?


 
reason being pam 

is because the poster has read gazz's reply and not read it properly and so then presumed and made the silly post


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> Well I shall speak up then as this dog has been used for badger baiting and fox hunting and I hope the poor dog end up a nicer place and that the owners get reported and procecuted.


 how has this dog been used as stated it bears no marks of those trades.
and if a dog was going to be used for those things a russell with bull or lakeland blood in it or a patterdale would be better choice not a terrier thats so tall it get stuck in the tubes,
it wouldnt even make a good draw dog a bull x lurcher would be more usual but you lot carry on being ignorant spouting off and getting joannas thread locked and lessing the chance of any return of the beddie.:censor:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

2manydogs said:


> how has this dog been used as stated it bears no marks of those trades.
> and if a dog was going to be used for those things a russell with bull or lakeland blood in it or a patterdale would be better choice not a terrier thats so tall it get stuck in the tubes,
> it wouldnt even make a good draw dog a bull x lurcher would be more usual but you lot carry on being ignorant spouting off and getting joannas thread locked and lessing the chance of any return of the beddie.:censor:


 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

joanna i so hope you find her :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

2manydogs said:


> you lot carry on being ignorant spouting off and getting joannas thread locked and lessing the chance of any return of the beddie.:censor:


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Or maybe some people know them in real life.
And maybe the police has already been involved.
Dont have anything more to say about it , just hope Belle is warm and safe somewhere.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> Or maybe some people know them in real life.
> And maybe the police has already been involved.
> Dont have anything more to say about it , just hope Belle is warm and safe somewhere.


 

maybe like has been said you should back your statements up with solid facts 

then people may see your point in this..............


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, I really don't know whether to laugh or cry. Checking all posts on Belle over the net as I do.... I have to say today on here has left me stunned and lost for words.

BADGER BAITING< FOXES< POLICE ??? What is this about? I really wish you'd leave my thread alone. You have obviously never met me I seriously am not a girl thats in to that sort of thing... The most hunting I do is earthworms for my red foot torts. As for police - I've notified all police stations in the area of her disappearence.

Shadowz and followers take a look I think the photos do the talking

Close up of face - A badger / fox dog?










As far as hunting goes ducks and fish maybe??



















Our other beddie must be looking for the fish police


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Pups


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

joanna1 said:


> Wow, I really don't know whether to laugh or cry. Checking all posts on Belle over the net as I do.... I have to say today on here has left me stunned and lost for words.
> 
> BADGER BAITING< FOXES< POLICE ??? What is this about? I really wish you'd leave my thread alone. You have obviously never met me I seriously am not a girl thats in to that sort of thing... The most hunting I do is earthworms for my red foot torts. As for police - I've notified all police stations in the area of her disappearence.
> 
> ...


 
awwwww joanna great pics of them 

just ignore the silly people 

i really do hope you find your baby gurl and get her home to her babies :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Shadowz said:


> Or maybe some people know them in real life.
> And maybe the police has already been involved.
> Dont have anything more to say about it , just hope Belle is warm and safe somewhere.


Hi again,

And your definitive proof is what?.....Helps us understand your postings please?
bumming out now is not fair on you mostly, and others:naughty:

Jingle Bells


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd just like to thank those supporting this thread, especially Sarh for copying it to this forum... at the end of the day this thread has had so many views today.. so soo many people have seen her photo.

We have been heartbroken since she left, its very sad and strange without her. We just want her back where she belongs.

You can tell from the photos, that like all our dogs she is a much loved family pets.

PLEASE can this be kept just for Belle, we need her back


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> awwwww joanna great pics of them
> 
> just ignore the silly people
> 
> i really do hope you find your baby gurl and get her home to her babies :flrt::flrt:


*+1: victory:.*


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Just had a good look at pooch and pups ...ahhhhh they are all sooooo soooo cute :flrt: I hope she comes home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump for you hope you find your girl !!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Shadowz said:


> Well I shall speak up then as this dog has been used for badger baiting and fox hunting and I hope the poor dog end up a nicer place and that the owners get reported and procecuted.


Do you know jo? 
I know jo and i know 100% her dogs are much LOVED FAMILY pets
She is heart broken that this has happened and i was only trying to help

People like you give forums a bad name


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> Or maybe some people know them in real life.
> And maybe the police has already been involved.
> Dont have anything more to say about it , just hope Belle is warm and safe somewhere.


Couldnt agree more!

Some people on here are so far up each others bottoms they will put there online friendship (usually with someone they dont even know in person) over the welfare of animals, as we have seen before.

Personally I only care about the animals, I'm not here to kiss up to people I dont know and would never want to know.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Couldnt agree more!
> 
> Some people on here are so far up each others bottoms they will put there online friendship (usually with someone they dont even know in person) over the welfare of animals, as we have seen before.
> 
> Personally I only care about the animals, I'm not here to kiss up to people I dont know and would never want to know.


Not speaking about this case in particular but after recent experiences halle-fecking-lujah! :notworthy:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I hope they find her soon, she's beautiful. I love the way you cant tell where bedlington ends and rug begins in that photo!

Have you tried Lurcher Search UK - Kaye helps raise awareness and find lots of missing dogs, she does a great job.

Lurcher Search UK - Web Site


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I hope they find her soon, she's beautiful. I love the way you cant tell where bedlington ends and rug begins in that photo!
> 
> Have you tried Lurcher Search UK - Kaye helps raise awareness and find lots of missing dogs, she does a great job.
> 
> Lurcher Search UK - Web Site


 
Thankyou, and thanks for the link.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Awww, really feel for you, beautiful dog & pups too. My poodle once went missing for all of 20mins, I nearly had a heart-attack then so I can't imagine what you must be feeling. 

Just an idea - have you tried taking any of your other dogs to the spot where she vanished & telling them to go find her? I know it's probably a long shot after so long but if there is a scent trail....I know anyone of my dogs would follow it to find anyone of the others. 

Best of luck & I honestly do hope you find her soon.

Also: I know I'm a heckuva distance away, but I'll keep an eyeball on the local free-ads & wotnot too.


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Awww, really feel for you, beautiful dog & pups too. My poodle once went missing for all of 20mins, I nearly had a heart-attack then so I can't imagine what you must be feeling.
> 
> Just an idea - have you tried taking any of your other dogs to the spot where she vanished & telling them to go find her? I know it's probably a long shot after so long but if there is a scent trail....I know anyone of my dogs would follow it to find anyone of the others.
> 
> ...


Hi, yes I've been doing this everyday with the dogs. I've also left one of my coats there and a puppy blanket.

Thanks for keeping a look out your end.

No news on Belle but I've had calls from two lovely ladies that live in the area that had a poster through their door asking if I'd found her, they are aware Belle is still missing and said they would carry on looking and passing it on so it has been good to hear from them and to know they haven't given up - very nice people.

Fingers crossed I'll hear something soon


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi 

Please keep us posted and I wish you and your pups the best. :grouphug:

Jingle Belllssssss


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Has she been found yet? How are pups doing?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Try posting here

Hunting Fieldsports - ferreting, lurchers, terriers and pigeon shooting.

You would need to register to post but at least its another load of eyes. 

Hope you get her back real soon.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I really do feel for you. You can't do nothing else other than spread the word and cross your fingers she'll come back. How long has she been gone now? How did she dissappear, I wouldn't of thought she would leave her pups, although I'm no dog expert. Lots of love and good luck from me. xx


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> I really do feel for you. You can't do nothing else other than spread the word and cross your fingers she'll come back. How long has she been gone now? How did she dissappear, I wouldn't of thought she would leave her pups, although I'm no dog expert. Lots of love and good luck from me. xx


Hi thanks for asking after her, still no news  She's in the local paper this week it only came out yesterday so hoping I get a response.

Belle has been missing since 29th nov whilst out on a walk. Her recall is great, we lost sight for 5 mins shouted, searched everywhere til dark. Drove round the lanes after dark, and I've been back twice a day everyday since she went. She was a brilliant mum to her pups, always had to be first dog in out of the garden to see them, if she's still alive she must be frantic looking for them so may have travelled some distance - hence some very kind friends copying my post to various forums, including this one as she could be anywhere nearly 2 weeks on.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Bump up


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> Couldnt agree more!
> 
> Some people on here are so far up each others bottoms they will put there online friendship (usually with someone they dont even know in person) over the welfare of animals, as we have seen before.
> 
> Personally I only care about the animals, I'm not here to kiss up to people I dont know and would never want to know.


Exactly what information do you have about concerns for this particular dog's welfare? You cannot make claims about 'rumours' without any back-up and expect to be taken seriously.
I hope this dog is found soon and back home where she belongs. As a whippet x Bedlington owner my heart goes out to you and the puppies, Joanna.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, this must be so hard for you at the moment, i have everything crossed that the ad in the paper brings a lead for you!!


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I've had a response from the article in the paper, a possible sighting of Belle yesterday walking through a field. It's a bit of a drive from where we were but only 2 mile no more across the fields the way a dog would travel. I've been following this up today contacting farms, pubs boarding kennels etc in the area. Its still out in the sticks so tomorrow going to drive around the lanes surrounding the area to do a door to door.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

joanna1 said:


> Thanks everyone, I've had a response from the article in the paper, a possible sighting of Belle yesterday walking through a field. It's a bit of a drive from where we were but only 2 mile no more across the fields the way a dog would travel. I've been following this up today contacting farms, pubs boarding kennels etc in the area. Its still out in the sticks so tomorrow going to drive around the lanes surrounding the area to do a door to door.


 
GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK!!!
Everything is crossed that you find her safe and sound xx


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

So glad you have some news of a sighting. Get your woolies on tomorrow and do your best....but I'm sure you'll do better than that :2thumb:

GOOD LUCK AND I DO SO HOPE YOU HAVE LUCK IN FINDING HER! :grouphug:

Jingle Bells


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wish I was nearer as I would help you look for her. Good luck


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Many many years ago, 2 of my standard poodles escaped and went running across fields. They were gone for 5 days and as you can imagine, I was beside myself. Then, the village postie came to tell me he had seen them, some 5 miles away in a field. I got a neighbour to drive me over there and I spotted them and called them both. The younger one started running towards me, but stopped about 50 feet away and ran away again and they both took off. They were simply too spooked and unnerved to think straight or recognise me as their mum. So my neighbour drove me home again and I picked up Tosca my boxer and we went back. I spotted them in the distance and I let Tosca out of the car. She spotted her mates and ran across the field to them where there was much happiness and licking. I then called Tosca back and all 3 came running back to me.
It might be a good idea to take either one of the pups out with you, or if you have a nother dog she knows and likes, take that out, just in case she's too scared to come to you.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> Many many years ago, 2 of my standard poodles escaped and went running across fields. They were gone for 5 days and as you can imagine, I was beside myself. Then, the village postie came to tell me he had seen them, some 5 miles away in a field. I got a neighbour to drive me over there and I spotted them and called them both. The younger one started running towards me, but stopped about 50 feet away and ran away again and they both took off. They were simply too spooked and unnerved to think straight or recognise me as their mum. So my neighbour drove me home again and I picked up Tosca my boxer and we went back. I spotted them in the distance and I let Tosca out of the car. She spotted her mates and ran across the field to them where there was much happiness and licking. I then called Tosca back and all 3 came running back to me.
> It might be a good idea to take either one of the pups out with you, or if you have a nother dog she knows and likes, take that out, just in case she's too scared to come to you.


What a lovely ending glad you got them back


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Many many years ago, 2 of my standard poodles escaped and went running across fields. They were gone for 5 days and as you can imagine, I was beside myself. Then, the village postie came to tell me he had seen them, some 5 miles away in a field. I got a neighbour to drive me over there and I spotted them and called them both. The younger one started running towards me, but stopped about 50 feet away and ran away again and they both took off. They were simply too spooked and unnerved to think straight or recognise me as their mum. So my neighbour drove me home again and I picked up Tosca my boxer and we went back. I spotted them in the distance and I let Tosca out of the car. She spotted her mates and ran across the field to them where there was much happiness and licking. I then called Tosca back and all 3 came running back to me.
> It might be a good idea to take either one of the pups out with you, or if you have a nother dog she knows and likes, take that out, just in case she's too scared to come to you.


Thanks for advice, I have 2 other dogs all of them get on really well. One can't come with me due to cruciate injury but my other beddie has been coming out incase we see her. I really hope for an ending like yours, I can't help but feel like I'm fighting a loosing battle trying to find her, the area is so vast. Everyone in the area of the sighting knows she may be roaming there, I'm sure it must be her as they have said no dogs living in the area match her description and there are not many houses / farms.

Its over 2 weeks, it's so upsetting, tiring and stressful. I'm spending all free time I have been driving a 20 mile round trip twice a day around lanes, jumping out checking fields incase she is in the area, I've cancelled alot of work but risk loosing business doing this, I've got the pups, other dogs - one recovering from op, chickens, torts to think about. I'm so run down trying to fit everything in. Yet while there is a possibility she's out there I can't stop. I've arranged for a group to travel to the area at the weekend to see if we can spread out and cover the area but by then she could have covered more ground and be somewhere else.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Are you sure someone didnt take her? Is there roads close to were you walked? Someone could have called her into the car?
It sounds to me that you think shes still running round somewere, when possibly someone has taken her.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

joanna1 said:


> Thanks for advice, I have 2 other dogs all of them get on really well. One can't come with me due to cruciate injury but my other beddie has been coming out incase we see her. I really hope for an ending like yours, I can't help but feel like I'm fighting a loosing battle trying to find her, the area is so vast. Everyone in the area of the sighting knows she may be roaming there, I'm sure it must be her as they have said no dogs living in the area match her description and there are not many houses / farms.
> 
> Its over 2 weeks, it's so upsetting, tiring and stressful. I'm spending all free time I have been driving a 20 mile round trip twice a day around lanes, jumping out checking fields incase she is in the area, I've cancelled alot of work but risk loosing business doing this, I've got the pups, other dogs - one recovering from op, chickens, torts to think about. I'm so run down trying to fit everything in. Yet while there is a possibility she's out there I can't stop. I've arranged for a group to travel to the area at the weekend to see if we can spread out and cover the area but by then she could have covered more ground and be somewhere else.


 If you live very rural then go to the sorting office and give them a wad of posters with photos of her for posties to carry on their rounds. A postie found mine as they travel about. Also put posters up outside schools and every village shop and post office within a 15 mile radius. Somewhere someone will see her. BTW if your area is between 2 district councils, then contact police and dog wardens of them all. I'm on the cambs/Lincs/Norfolk border and if a dog goes missing in Cambs, but wanders 5 miles down the road into Norfolk and gets picked up and taken to a police station, that police station won't let cop shops in the surrounding towns know about it.I tell people to phone the cambs council and local cop shop and the norfolk council and nearest cop shop to ensure that wherever it gets picked up, there will be a record of it. She'll be getting hungry no doubt as with the cold weather she'll need more food to stay warm. Eventually she'll let herself be caught by food. Just make sure that as many people in the area know she is yours. Have you contacted the local press and radio station?


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Someone saw a dog matching her description on sunday just gone, about a mile from where we lost her. There are roads nearby but are more like country lanes and so many fields between each. I don't know for definate that the dog spotted was Belle but no one in the area has a dog fitting her description.

Belle wouldn't openly approach a stranger, would more than likely hide from people unless hungry. There are loads of pheasant and geese feeders in the area so she could be feeding off their grain. The gamekeeper covering the area knows.

It was 2 weeks before sighting, someone may have picked her up and on closer inspection realized she was feeding pups and released her again, or I could be totally wrong and she could be miles away. I just have to follow up the sighting.


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> If you live very rural then go to the sorting office and give them a wad of posters with photos of her for posties to carry on their rounds. A postie found mine as they travel about. Also put posters up outside schools and every village shop and post office within a 15 mile radius. Somewhere someone will see her. BTW if your area is between 2 district councils, then contact police and dog wardens of them all. I'm on the cambs/Lincs/Norfolk border and if a dog goes missing in Cambs, but wanders 5 miles down the road into Norfolk and gets picked up and taken to a police station, that police station won't let cop shops in the surrounding towns know about it.I tell people to phone the cambs council and local cop shop and the norfolk council and nearest cop shop to ensure that wherever it gets picked up, there will be a record of it. She'll be getting hungry no doubt as with the cold weather she'll need more food to stay warm. Eventually she'll let herself be caught by food. Just make sure that as many people in the area know she is yours. Have you contacted the local press and radio station?


Posties, milkmen, district nurses all have photos but I could now do with widening the area like you say. Our councils have changed recently and all is under the same area. There are pubs and shops further afield I can contact and will do that tomorrow.

It was through the local paper writing a story on Belle and her pups that lead to a sighting and have 2 local radio stations putting calls out. I found out about a barding kennels in the area today and rang them, they already knew about Belle as a farmer that I'd spoken to eariler had contacted them so everyone is being helpful and keeping a look out.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope you find her, I know I would be devastated if Cass or Mille went missing, so I can only imagine what you are going through at the moment, fingers crossed for her being back at home safe and warm soon xx.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Keeping hope for you and your missing terrier. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Any news?​


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes any news on your missing baby? x


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Its really nice to see you asking after Belle, sadly I've heard no more since the possible sighting. I will definately update on here if I here of anything. Thanks for your support x


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

very sad to hear. I have quite a few contacts who run smaller rescue centres so will pass the word around about Belle, I will also keep my eyes and ears open on other sites.

Ian


----------



## joanna1 (Nov 19, 2008)

temerist said:


> very sad to hear. I have quite a few contacts who run smaller rescue centres so will pass the word around about Belle, I will also keep my eyes and ears open on other sites.
> 
> Ian


Thank you, I've contacted rescues to Manchester area plus, some small ones but I imagine there are more not so well known. It would be great if you could pass on the word. She is microchipped and flagged as missing with my correct details.

Cash reward is being offered for her safe return, if she's found at a rescue the reward will be donated to them.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I do hope you get your girl back soon


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Joanna how far from Wirral are you? I can put some bits in shops etc this end if it would help any?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

This is such a sad time, but its such a nice thing, seeing everyone(barring a couple) working together, like joanne said earlier, you phoned someone who already knew because a very kind person has obviously spread the word. It sounds like a lot of people are on board, so one thing to say.
GOOD LUCK, i really hope you find her.


----------

